# Any Oregon LJs for hire for some chairs?



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm possibly looking for someone to build eight mission style chairs out of alder for a dining room table. I've built myself a table, but I don't have the time (or the skill) for the chairs. I'm located in Eugene. Not sure exactly how to solicit the work, or if this is the appropriate forum.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

A1Jim lives in Oregon…and is an excellent craftsman… He may be interested


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I sent you a PM.


----------

